# 39in trout in Baffin Bay



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

My body sent me the pic and details. I don't know the guys or how accurate the info is but it looks every bit of 39. Caught in Baffin Bay. Maybe some of you other guys know more about it. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

pfffft...don't look a bit over 38"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

man... it grew 8 inches since I got that photo. 

that's how they get big?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Where is shark chum and his board when you need him.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've only caught a handful over 39" and that one don't look near as big as those.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Need more info........


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'd get a couple of big ol filets from that fat girl !

Get the grease hot Momma !


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Need more info........


specifically caught in zephyr cove...............


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Category5 said:


> I've only caught a handful over 39" and that one don't look near as big as those.


Zephyr Cove?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That picture has been around more time than my ex-wife. The last time I seen it, it was caught in Matagorda bay and was only 37", it will be over 4' and 37lbs by June.


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

It was 42" the other day when I saw it.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

That trout was caught by Clayton Wessels. It was around 30 1/4" and a little over 10 lbs.


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like Upper Trinity to me. Rolls, I would say everybit of 42" maybe 43"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Zephyr Cove

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Capt. AB said:


> Looks like Upper Trinity to me. Rolls, I would say everybit of 42" maybe 43"


Not in trinity. Trinity trout dont get over about 13" with all the boats and jetskis out there acting a fool. Terrible place to fish, not to mention how shallow it is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

it helps when Clayton is 5'4"


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Where is shark chum and his board when you need him.


Now that's funny! Lol


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> That picture has been around more time than my ex-wife. The last time I seen it, it was caught in Matagorda bay and was only 37", it will be over 4' and 37lbs by June.


Sharkchum has spoken but where is the board?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Be specific*



Part Timer said:


> specifically caught in zephyr cove...............


Near the orange cone


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL! On Valentines night I had drinks with my gal at Tommy's in Clearlake. Got to talking fishing with the bartender and even he showed my that pic, LOL!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's your 39" trout. 6" wide x 2" thick


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Zephyr Cove is the spot. It's a good thing only a few know about it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know. He's got it stretched out and extended pretty good. I'd say I'm close guessing 27 1/2" and 14 lbs.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

would y'all please stop telling everyone about zephyr cove! I'm about two comments away from posting the GPS coordinates.


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry about the post gents, I hadn't seen the pic but I figured it had been around. But in case it was factual I couldn't keep it to myself. Regardless, it's still a trophy trout.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

Category5 said:


> would y'all please stop telling everyone about zephyr cove! I'm about two comments away from posting the GPS coordinates.


zephyr cove is the best place.. not alot of people know about it...


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*post em*



Category5 said:


> would y'all please stop telling everyone about zephyr cove! I'm about two comments away from posting the GPS coordinates.


zephyr cove


----------



## erict2428 (Feb 12, 2014)

I googled zephyr cove but nuthin is comin up......


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

You will find sasquatch before zephyr cove


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Z-cove is giving up some really nice fish right now... 32's... 34's...... It is on fire... you have to get there in the dark and be on your spot though it's getting really popular with the go fast boat crowd so you HAVE TO LEAVE IN THE DARK!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

WoundedMinnow said:


> You will find sasquatch before zephyr cove


I found him.....IN Zephyr Cove.

Paypal me $50 for GPS coordinates.

77515


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

hope know one gets too mad at me......

here is zephyr cove


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> I found him.....IN Zephyr Cove.
> 
> Paypal me $50 for GPS coordinates.
> 
> 77515


Sure thing, checks in the mail!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a clue to Zephyr...

These 3 boats went in, only 1 came out.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

part timer said:


> hope know one gets too mad at me......
> 
> Here is zephyr cove


dammit.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks Part Timer! Grrrrr!!*



Part Timer said:


> hope know one gets too mad at me......
> 
> here is zephyr cove


 That's it but at least you didn't point out the orange cone. Hard to see on full tide... summer's the reeds are too high anyway.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

That's funny I got this pic from a friend the other day too. I'd say 40" easy. O wait, maybe just good photography...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueSeas (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is Zephyr Cove on google maps. It is right next to Maria Bay

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...gl=us&ei=c-UDU5mRIYeMyAHj-4D4DQ&ved=0CJYBELYD


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Here's your 39" trout. 6" wide x 2" thick


LOL, that was the comparison to the big ugly, you painted those spots? Ha ha!


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

If his arms were only a couple of inch's longer it could have made 40"


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Z-cove is giving up some really nice fish right now... 32's... 34's...... It is on fire... you have to get there in the dark and be on your spot though it's getting really popular with the go fast boat crowd so you HAVE TO LEAVE IN THE DARK!


croaker????


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

galvbay said:


> croaker????


Uhhhhh well yea!!!!

Under popping corks!!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I warned all of you. I WARNED YOU! 29 27.137 94 41.672. THERE!!!!! Are you happy now????


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Category5 said:


> I warned all of you. I WARNED YOU! 29 27.137 94 41.672. THERE!!!!! Are you happy now????


Curse you, you should be banned for life!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Smacks honey hole will never be the same.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

CaptTreyFryfogle said:


> Smacks honey hole will never be the same.


Oh well, he has a new job and can't fish any more anyhow!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

when i received it, was 40'' caught in mansfield, then was told it was east matty angler clayton wessels. i hope when i catch one of this caliber it gets this much recognition


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

smokin lures said:


> when i received it, was 40'' caught in mansfield, then was told it was east matty angler clayton wessels. i hope when i catch one of this caliber it gets this much recognition


It will as long as your arms are 5 ft long.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

smokin lures said:


> when i received it, was 40'' caught in mansfield, then was told it was east matty angler clayton wessels. i hope when i catch one of this caliber it gets this much recognition


I'll send you pics of mine next month


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw the Most Interesting Man in the World fishing in ZEPHYR COVE. He was standing on a Yeti fishing with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've caught lots of 38s. Just can't quite get to 39.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ACbob said:


> I saw the Most Interesting Man in the World fishing in ZEPHYR COVE. He was standing on a Yeti fishing with Chuck Norris.


My brother's sister told me about that! She said Mr. Norris was throwing chicken boys, but The most interesting man was soaking croaker. I cant look at him the same now.


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Category5 said:


> I warned all of you. I WARNED YOU! 29 27.137 94 41.672. THERE!!!!! Are you happy now????


i couldn't find a boat ramp close to ZEPHYR COVE on google earth... little help?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

poonchum said:


> i couldn't find a boat ramp close to ZEPHYR COVE on google earth... little help?


how did you get your boat to Langgacun, Tibet???


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

I got that picture two months ago... Solid fish for sure, but people should really not post stupid sh!t like this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So what you're saying is this map that I bought off of Smack isn't Zephyr Cove?

TH


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> how did you get your boat to Langgacun, Tibet???


Should be -94 deg.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We hit ZEPHYR COVE this morning. A couple of pictures of _'The Hump' _at Zephr. Water was PERFECT!! CPR'd two over 42". Spring is going to be awesome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nailed a 35" this am at ZC, pesky dinks...








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone grabbed the GPS coordinates from that digital picture?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SaltyBones said:


> Has anyone grabbed the GPS coordinates from that digital picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only the people that can 't find their own fish...even in a powerboat.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

You sure that's not Zephr Bay


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

They didn't catch that fish, they took the mount off of my wall during a home invasion back in '69...


----------



## underdogg (Apr 26, 2013)

ACbob said:


> I saw the Most Interesting Man in the World fishing in ZEPHYR COVE. He was standing on a Yeti fishing with Chuck Norris.


Chuck Norris doesn't go fishing, Chuck Norris goes catching!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

anyone ever confirm where that big trout was caught?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=840633


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txdukklr said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=840633


Yep but he did not say where, only the cool people know, LOL!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

txbred said:


> anyone ever confirm where that big trout was caught?


Yup, they were about three coves down from Slayer21 and I that Monday.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yup, they were about three coves down from Slayer21 and I that Monday.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


looking thru some pics ive taken recently. i have a match.

see yall there!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

txbred said:


> looking thru some pics ive taken recently.
> 
> see yall there!!!


Internet licking at its best!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Joe T said:


> .


Lol.......


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> That picture has been around more time than my ex-wife.


She's really not that bad...You just weren't able to get down to the good part. :bounce:


----------

